# PPB Thurs am 19 Oct - snapper trip



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Am owed some time off so looking at the weather, this Thur. am is my pick. Haven't decided whether to go for a long paddle off Chelsea or closer in off Mornington in pursuit of a snapper or two.

Can discuss further if any interest shown otherwise I'll post a report after the event.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Would have loved to but can't do Thursday morning Kev. Weekends are a different story. Good luck if you get out


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck Kevin. I can't make it out tomorrow.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

All yours bud.
Kick some Red butt dude!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Just found this thread Kevin , but couldn't have made it anyways. Hope ya get some lovin from wide Chelsea :wink: 
RodL,


> Kick some Red butt dude!


 Ya got a bit of Douglas McCarthur in ya...we should fish the bay of pigs sometime...there's some cracking reports coming from there :wink:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Aborted trip due to higher than predicted winds. Will save day off for more favorable conditions.


----------

